# Big head helmets?



## splashover (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a giant melon. And I mean giant! I have an Anon XL which is too small. My NP kiteboarding helmet is also an XL and too small. Which manufacturer makes the largest size helmet? I need like 64 cm+. I know! I'm a freak and it's mostly skull too.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

splashover said:


> I have a giant melon. And I mean giant! I have an Anon XL which is too small. My NP kiteboarding helmet is also an XL and too small. Which manufacturer makes the largest size helmet? I need like 64 cm+. I know! I'm a freak and it's mostly skull too.


smith XL is 63-67


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Smith prophecy and giro are the only ones. I have tried them all. Smith is more oval, giro more round.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I wear a size 8 fitted cap. My skull is deep, too. I found that Uvex makes a big one, too. Proper ear coverage. Seemed to be pretty low profile in comparison to the Giro I tried on. Worth checking out.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Not a popular choice in the states but i am always game to try somsthing that might fit. Im alao a deep size 8 cap. And not all of them fit, id go 8 1/8 if they made them regularly. 8 is the biggest off the shelf size and they are hard to find.... almost as hard as good helmets. Fucking smith changed the design last year so they take a while to fit properly breaking them in.


----------

